# Cholera Onboard.



## rickzek (Aug 28, 2005)

In 1973 an urgent message went around the Athel fleet that a suspected case of Cholera had been reported on board the Athel Chief. 
The Anco Templar had left Rotterdam and was heading out of the English 
Channel for Tenerife. On arrival it was break out the quarantine flag and sit at anchor tilll the ship had been inspected and given the all clear.
The fresh water tanks had too be emptied and cleaned out. All pipes,pumps and anything else that comes into contact with fresh water is being swabbed
cleansed and checked out.Odd thing when the tank covers were removed a 
very heavy and thick line of algae went around the tank and a layer of s***
on the bottom of the tank.Odd because the ship was not that old 18 months or so and the tanks should have a special coating too prevent such a thing 
happening. Any way after what seemed like weeks we went on our way .
Does any one know the out come of the scare and was this the start of the end of Athel Line.


----------

